# When will they flower?



## 26Red (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi I live in western wisconsin and i have some marijuana growing i havint a clue what kind but its pretty normal looking with normal marijuana leaves on it and about 6 feet tall. just wondering when i should be checking to see if they are flowering in general in wisconsin? also when they start how long do i let them flower, and how should i dry them. thanks.


----------



## Hick (Aug 1, 2006)

You should start seeing flower formation any day now(within the next 2-3 weeks for sure). They will mature in late sept. or early october.
check the harvesting/drying/cureing section..


----------

